# Its getting too soft around here...



## Bitteroot (Oct 14, 2010)

Ya'll buncha sissy butts.. get back to what we do best! 

Who else thinks that the last pic looks like RHBama3?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 14, 2010)

Now this is more like it!!


----------



## DeWalt (Oct 14, 2010)

Get a job.............


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 14, 2010)

Does UF need a new Coach?  There are some things.. even I wouldn't do....


----------



## bkl021475 (Oct 14, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


>



That's a good one!


----------



## DeWalt (Oct 14, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Does UF need a new Coach?  There are some things.. even I wouldn't do....





Why don't you start a "Fire Urban Meyer" thread...........


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 14, 2010)

I can't do it Tennessee hasn't beat a SEC team yet, it just doesn't feel right. I thought about maybe using this bye week as a excuse.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 14, 2010)

Don't worry Bond.... Da'rick will pull ya'll out! 

He cost me money on a point spread a few weeks ago....still can't hold onto the ball when it matters.


----------



## DeWalt (Oct 14, 2010)

This was funny..............


----------



## bkl021475 (Oct 14, 2010)

Da'rick, now I haven't heard that name since the brawl. What happened to him?


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 14, 2010)

bkl021475 said:


> Da'rick, now I haven't heard that name since the brawl. What happened to him?



He is up in Knoxville flying and dropping that old pigskin. - Accubond....


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 14, 2010)

ooooops.    







them speed bumps were a little too much.  back to the junk pile.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 14, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> ooooops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did they hit a grazing cheerleader?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 14, 2010)

Jasper Thanks, you'll always be in our hearts !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lhgrHFB3NLc?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lhgrHFB3NLc?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 14, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> did they hit a grazing cheerleader?



oh boy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Jasper Thanks, you'll always be in our hearts !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lhgrHFB3NLc?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lhgrHFB3NLc?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



He was nowhere near as generous as Reggie Ball.  Reggie was the gift that just kept on giving.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2010)

Da'rick was last seen getting decleated by Alec Ogletree between the hedges.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 14, 2010)

A little humble pie tends to make everyone more agreeable.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 14, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> ooooops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We got her all fixed up to run over UGA 8...


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 14, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> We got her all fixed up to run over UGA 8...



that dog is gonna take a wizz on them tires.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 14, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> that dog is gonna take a wizz on them tires.



That dog can't even get his leg up high enough to wizz on anything but himself.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 14, 2010)

Georgia Tech To Engrave Bowl Ring With 45-42 Win Over Georgia
Posted by Kevin on 12/29/2008 - Permalink
As participants in the 2008 Chick-fil-A Bowl, each Georgia Tech player receives $500 in gifts from the bowl. The AJC is reporting that as part of their gift, the players will receive a ring designed by the team’s seniors. The seniors have decided to include the score of their recent 45-42 victory over the Georgia Bulldogs on the ring.

To me, this is an odd decision by the Tech players. Sure they beat Georgia in Athens and snapped a 7-game losing streak. But it was a regular season game, they didn’t play for nor win the ACC title and they are playing in a lower seeded bowl than the Bulldogs.

I guess as a Tech player, it’s a milestone victory. They hadn’t won since 2000, and since 1991 Georgia owns a 14-4 record against them. Georgia Tech can celebrate all they want, but history shows that the Bulldogs have dominated and will likely continue to dominate the Yellow Jackets.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 14, 2010)

they should've put a bull dawg hikin his leg on the ring too....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 14, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> they should've put a bull dawg hikin his leg on the ring too....



After this year's season your seniors should pass out personalized handcuffs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> Georgia Tech To Engrave Bowl Ring With 45-42 Win Over Georgia
> Posted by Kevin on 12/29/2008 - Permalink
> As participants in the 2008 Chick-fil-A Bowl, each Georgia Tech player receives $500 in gifts from the bowl. The AJC is reporting that as part of their gift, the players will receive a ring designed by the team’s seniors. The seniors have decided to include the score of their recent 45-42 victory over the Georgia Bulldogs on the ring.
> 
> ...



They have absolutely no answer for this.  There is just now way to live that down.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 14, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> They have aboEdited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----ely no answer for this.  There is just now way to live that down.



hahaha..nice spelling buddy.  The answer to this is who cares about the rings, we won, in Athens and I got to smoke my victory cigar that day for the first time since becoming a tech fan.  I'm expecting the same type of game this year.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 14, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> hahaha..nice spelling buddy.  The answer to this is who cares about the rings, we won, in Athens and I got to smoke my victory cigar that day for the first time since becoming a tech fan.  I'm expecting the same type of game this year.



exactly.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 14, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> exactly.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 14, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> After this year's season your seniors should pass out personalized handcuffs.



No thats funny... in a french sorta way!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 14, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> No thats funny... in a french sorta way!!



We did need a thread like this root!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> hahaha..nice spelling buddy.  The answer to this is who cares about the rings, we won, in Athens and I got to smoke my victory cigar that day for the first time since becoming a tech fan.  I'm expecting the same type of game this year.



Victory cigar?  Ok.  An ounce of pretention is worth a pound of manure I guess.  Expect away.

Yall were expecting last year too.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 14, 2010)

ain't gone be no mo spectin....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 14, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Victory cigar?  Ok.  An ounce of pretention is worth a pound of manure I guess.  Expect away.
> 
> Yall were expecting last year too.



Said I'm expecting the same type of game this year.  High scoring shootout.  I think at this point we are a slight favorite.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2010)

Heres a few!


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 14, 2010)

Recluse - my rebuttle.





This is theraputic.....


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 14, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> Recluse - my rebuttle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and my rebuttal-

http://sportsbybrooks.com/the-matthew-stafford-girlfriend-cup-size-controversy-25416


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 14, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> and my rebuttal-
> 
> http://sportsbybrooks.com/the-matthew-stafford-girlfriend-cup-size-controversy-25416


 

Sorry Rex - I don't click links in threads but I bet it was an article on ugays 12 players arrested this year.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 14, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> Sorry Rex - I don't click links in threads but I bet it was an article on ugays 12 players arrested this year.




nope, it was a few pictures.  i might add, they were much more impressive than those goats you techies run around with.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> nope, it was a few pictures.  i might add, they were much more impressive than those goats you techies run around with.



Well played rex


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 14, 2010)

It's just been that kinda year !!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 14, 2010)

Nobody parties like UGAg !!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 14, 2010)

It's not always FUN being a mutt !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Ya'll buncha sissy butts.. get back to what we do best!
> 
> Who else thinks that the last pic looks like RHBama3?




May all your dry flies sink and your wet flies float!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 14, 2010)

UGAy reality !!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2010)

Heres your favorite video liljoey

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VOWfkP4LM_0?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VOWfkP4LM_0?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> May all your dry flies sink and your wet flies float!







 I knew you would eventually get to that.....!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Nitram, you might oughta say UGA 9! That's about the right frequency in which the NERDS luck out and beat UGA!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 14, 2010)

I love the stupid Tech stand by, "Oh yeah well you end up calling us boss."  Seriously?  I don't think I've ever met a single person who works for a Tech grad.  There are like five of them that haven't fled the state and Doc is one.  I don't know who the other four are.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 14, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I love the stupid Tech stand by, "Oh yeah well you end up calling us boss."  Seriously?  I don't think I've ever met a single person who works for a Tech grad.  There are like five of them that haven't fled the state and Doc is one.  I don't know who the other four are.



Not real sure I get your point ?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 14, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Not real sure I get your point ?



His point is this....


60-39-5


Reads much better than the alternative


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 14, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> His point is this....
> 
> 
> 60-39-5
> ...



2-4 reads real nice. I guess now we hear about the tough SEC and out of conference competition the mutts have played.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 14, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> 2-4 reads real nice. I guess now we hear about the tough SEC and out of conference competition the mutts have played.



we've had some bad losses, but how'd that kansas game turn out for you guys?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> we've had some bad losses, but how'd that kansas game turn out for you guys?



This is how it turned out

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zZxrykJmba0?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zZxrykJmba0?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 14, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> we've had some bad losses, but how'd that kansas game turn out for you guys?



About like your game with the Buffs.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 14, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> About like your game with the Buffs.



kansas lost to north dakota state in a shootout, 6-3.  i guess they took out their anger on the gnats.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 14, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> we've had some bad losses, but how'd that kansas game turn out for you guys?



Kinda like the Ok St. and Kentucky games yall had last year !!!  Oh !, less we all forget the mutts performance this year  at Cow-Bell U  and Colorado !!!!  Thanks for the MEMORIES


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 14, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> kansas lost to north dakota state in a shootout, 6-3.  i guess they took out their anger on the gnats.



Hey - KS is 4-1 at home when a 6 point or more unde.............................ahhh -skip it.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 14, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> Hey - KS is 4-1 at home when a 6 point or more unde.............................ahhh -skip it.




You musta missed the beat down by Kansas State tonight... don't help your case too much....


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> You musta missed the beat down by Kansas State tonight... don't help your case too much....



Ahh the Nats


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 14, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> You musta missed the beat down by Kansas State tonight... don't help your case too much....



I made the stat up - it wasn't the point. Geeeze.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 14, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> I made the stat up - it wasn't the point. Geeeze.



did ya honestly think that I would take time to check your stats?   THIS IS A BEAT DOWN THREAD! ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 15, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Kinda like the Ok St. and Kentucky games yall had last year !!!  Oh !, less we all forget the mutts performance this year  at Cow-Bell U  and Colorado !!!!  Thanks for the MEMORIES



...and yet, your team STILL could not beat us.  I will never understand how you think bringing that up makes UGA look bad.  If anything, it makes Tech look even weaker.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 15, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Not real sure I get your point ?



The point is, that is the favorite fallback of a lot of Techies.  If we bring up how often we bend yall over our knee and spank you for getting out of line, yall come with, "Yeah well, you guys end up working for us."

Yet I don't know of anybody that works for a Tech grad or has to call one "boss."


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 15, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> The point is, that is the favorite fallback of a lot of Techies.  If we bring up how often we bend yall over our knee and spank you for getting out of line, yall come with, "Yeah well, you guys end up working for us."
> 
> Yet I don't know of anybody that works for a Tech grad or has to call one "boss."



You live a very sheltered life. It's time to leave that island you live on and get to know the REAL world !!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 15, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> You live a very sheltered life. It's time to leave that island you live on and get to know the REAL world !!



Joe I'm really not trying to get anything started with you but I had probably seen more of the world by the time I was 24 than you have to date.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 15, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Joe I'm really not trying to get anything started with you but I had probably seen more of the world by the time I was 24 than you have to date.



Interesting !


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 15, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> The point is, that is the favorite fallback of a lot of Techies.  If we bring up how often we bend yall over our knee and spank you for getting out of line, yall come with, "Yeah well, you guys end up working for us."
> 
> Yet I don't know of anybody that works for a Tech grad or has to call one "boss."



Lots of people call GT grads bosses where I work.  I'm surprised not a lot of tech grads are working in that bustling technological center and exponentially growing township of Americus.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 15, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Lots of people call GT grads bosses where I work.  I'm surprised not a lot of tech grads are working in that bustling technological center and exponentially growing township of Americus.



Different strokes for different folks.  I like it here.  My family is here and wife's family is here.  My great grandpa had a third grade education and had been a sharecropper all his life.  When he was in his fifties he bought nearly 2,000 acres and had it paid off in plenty of time to enjoy it before he died.  Plowing with a mule, chopping tobacco etc.  My family's roots are here and I can be in my deer stand on that same land that he worked in ten minutes on any given day.  

I've been around some.  Been to NYC, lived near L.A. for a brief time.  Been to Europe a few times.

I like it here better than any place I've ever been.  There are places where you can make more money.  There are places that are more "culturally diverse."  But a lot of these big shots in big cities, work and bust their hump so they can retire and hunt fish.  I'm where my family's roots are and I have some of the best hunting and fishing that anybody could want and I make a pretty good living for myself.

So smarmy comment notwithstanding, you stay where you are if that's what suits you.  I know what I like.  

I might be what you would call a "redneck" but I'm just fine not being in a "bustling technological center and expononetially growing township."  

If not being comsmopolitan enough keeps a certain element out of here and up your way, even better.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 15, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Different strokes for different folks.  I like it here.  My family is here and wife's family is here.  My great grandpa had a third grade education and had been a sharecropper all his life.  When he was in his fifties he bought nearly 2,000 acres and had it paid off in plenty of time to enjoy it before he died.  Plowing with a mule, chopping tobacco etc.  My family's roots are here and I can be in my deer stand on that same land that he worked in ten minutes on any given day.
> 
> I've been around some.  Been to NYC, lived near L.A. for a brief time.  Been to Europe a few times.
> 
> ...



All I'm saying SGD is that just because no one you know works for a Tech grad doesnt mean it doesnt happen, because it does..a lot.  Also, no one will ever devalue my GT degree.  I know for a fact I worked way harder for my degree than any of my UGA friends did for theirs.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 15, 2010)

Can we get back to some.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 15, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> All I'm saying SGD is that just because no one you know works for a Tech grad doesnt mean it doesnt happen, because it does..a lot.  Also, no one will ever devalue my GT degree.  I know for a fact I worked way harder for my degree than any of my UGA friends did for theirs.



And all I was saying is that you guys try to act as if nearly everybody ends up working for a Tech grad.  That's ridiculous.

As far as working hard for your degree, I don't doubt that. 

As far as your degree not being devalued, I don't doubt that either.  

But acting as if you are better than the next person because of where you got your degree is foolishness.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 15, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> But acting as if you are better than the next person because of where you got your degree is foolishness.



Agreed.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok.... But no more agreeing on this thread.. THIS IS WAR!!! 



To bad only UGA and GT are the only ones fightin... 

even ol RH is runnin scared from the sight of a MIGHTY DAWG!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 15, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Ok.... But no more agreeing on this thread.. THIS IS WAR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been spending long days at da Big House, you idjit! 
Shouldn't you be out there getting stung by your pet bee's?
Now leave me alone while i try to figure out if last weekend was a fluke or an omen of things to come for the Tide!


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I've been spending long days at da Big House, you idjit!
> Shouldn't you be out there getting stung by your pet bee's?
> Now leave me alone while i try to figure out if last weekend was a fluke or an omen of things to come for the Tide!





youfreakinephelumphumper.....


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 16, 2010)

LOL... These are all great even if some of them Make Fun of Tech... This Forum is getting back to Normal!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> All I'm saying SGD is that just because no one you know works for a Tech grad doesnt mean it doesnt happen, because it does..a lot.  Also, no one will ever devalue my GT degree.  I know for a fact I worked way harder for my degree than any of my UGA friends did for theirs.



There are other schools from which a degree is a tough row to hoe.  Mine happens to usually be in the cellar of SEC football but is the real University in the state of Tennessee.  Go Vandy.   There is a soft spot in the heart for the Commodore, but having lived in Nebraska for years they adopted me and I them.  Go Big RED.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 16, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There are other schools from which a degree is a tough row to hoe.  Mine happens to usually be in the cellar of SEC football but is the real University in the state of Tennessee.  Go Vandy.   There is a soft spot in the heart for the Commodore, but having lived in Nebraska for years they adopted me and I them.  Go Big RED.



It kinda looks like Big Red may be back! Good to see them doing well.....



But they are still gonna be a buncha corn shuckers...


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 19, 2010)

Since we're only 3 days and 20 hours away from Auburn getting their annual beating, I thought I'd send a shout out to LanierSpots, AUbassman, and all the barners here in the sports forum. Looking forward to a great game guys. 

Geaux Tigers!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> About like your game with the Buffs.



I thought the buffs shared the title with gt in '90. Both programs are in the same shape. That must have been a terrible year for college football as a whole.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 19, 2010)

riprap said:


> I thought the buffs shared the title with gt in '90. Both programs are in the same shape. That must have been a terrible year for college football as a whole.



tru dat.... a split NC.. ain't that like being kinda pregnant!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 20, 2010)

bkl021475 said:


> That's a good one!



Yea, typical nerd dream.  First, in reality, the rambling wreck would fall apart after a couple of bumps and second, the driver would veer away from the DAWG, because every bug fan knows deep down in his buggy wuggy heart the truth of the statement "THAT DAWG WILL BITE YOU!".


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 20, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Yea, typical nerd dream.  First, in reality, the rambling wreck would fall apart after a couple of bumps and second, the driver would veer away from the DAWG, because every bug fan knows deep down in his buggy wuggy heart the truth of the statement "THAT DAWG WILL BITE YOU!".



I saw where the new pooch for the mutts has no teeth. What's up with that ?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 20, 2010)

SGD, it's VERY likely that you don't know anyone down there who works for a Tech grad because think about it, would a Tech Nerd , Metrosexual go down to south Georgia where there are no malls or unisex manicurists???


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 20, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> SGD, it's VERY likely that you don't know anyone down there who works for a Tech grad because think about it, would a Tech Nerd , Metrosexual go down to south Georgia where there are no malls or unisex manicurists???



Exactly.  They would be like Bruno when he was trying to hang out with those boys from Alabama.

Not much to offer the gel in the hair wearing, skinny jeans sporting, urban metro boy down here.  Nowhere to get exotic coffes, overpriced "organic" food, etc.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 20, 2010)

riprap said:


> I thought the buffs shared the title with gt in '90. Both programs are in the same shape. That must have been a terrible year for college football as a whole.



5 DOWNS!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 20, 2010)

bitteroot said:


> tru dat.... A split nc.. Ain't that like being kinda pregnant!



5 downs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 20, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Exactly.  They would be like Bruno when he was trying to hang out with those boys from Alabama.
> 
> Not much to offer the gel in the hair wearing, skinny jeans sporting, urban metro boy down here.  Nowhere to get exotic coffes, overpriced "organic" food, etc.



I'm gona take my skinny jeans and come down to Americus and kill all your wild quail though.  About as organic as it gets.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 20, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm gona take my skinny jeans and come down to Americus and kill all your wild quail though.  About as organic as it gets.



I'm goin too....!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm not buying into all this Auburn hype. Just like LSU came from behind and needed some luck, Auburn has been lucky to win games against Miss State, Clemson, and Kentucky this year. This will be their first real test against a good, fast defense. Defense wins championships, not QB's like Cam.

Geaux Tigers!!!


----------



## Kawaliga (Oct 20, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> I'm not buying into all this Auburn hype. Just like LSU came from behind and needed some luck, Auburn has been lucky to win games against Miss State, Clemson, and Kentucky this year. This will be their first real test against a good, fast defense. Defense wins championships, not QB's like Cam.
> 
> Geaux Tigers!!!



And we can count.  You won't get any second chances from us putting too many men on the field.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 20, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I'm goin too....!!!



Hey quit agreeing I thought this was supposed to be war...


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey Nitram, are you gonna hit the spa before or after you watch your buddies shoot quail??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey Nitram, are you gonna hit the spa before or after you watch your buddies shoot quail??



Haha..  thats all you got SHD?  You can ask my dogs who shoots the quail.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 20, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm gona take my skinny jeans and come down to Americus and kill all your wild quail though.  About as organic as it gets.



Oh so we're good enough down here when you want to come hunting but the butt of your snobby, elitist jokes the rest of the time.  Gotcha.

Help yourself there Entourage boy. I haven't quail hunted in years.

And just to let you know.  You will be shooting pen raised birds.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 20, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> idiots



Florida?  Yep.  I agree.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 21, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Lots of people call GT grads bosses where I work.  I'm surprised not a lot of tech grads are working in that bustling technological center and exponentially growing township of Americus.



Yea, they hold classes to teach them to ask that ever important question:  "Do you want fries with that?"


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 21, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh so we're good enough down here when you want to come hunting but the butt of your snobby, elitist jokes the rest of the time.  Gotcha.
> 
> Help yourself there Entourage boy. I haven't quail hunted in years.
> 
> And just to let you know.  You will be shooting pen raised birds.



I am definitely a snobby elitist.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 21, 2010)

tetgunner said:


> And we can count.  You won't get any second chances from us putting too many men on the field.



2007 30-24 LSU wins 
2008 26-21 LSU wins 
2009 31-10 LSU wins 

0-3 for the War Buzzards

Can you count that?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 21, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


>



Now that's a picture worth a thousand words !!  Seein a lot of mutt expressions like that this year too !!  It's priceless !!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 21, 2010)

Even Herschel is saying ole boy richt is getting a little soft. " You've got to be a little bit more harsher"...haha they teach em how to speak well over there at UGA.

http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blo...-walker-weighs-in-on-ugas-off-field-problems/


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 21, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Even Herschel is saying ole boy richt is getting a little soft. " You've got to be a little bit more harsher"...haha they teach em how to speak well over there at UGA.
> 
> http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blo...-walker-weighs-in-on-ugas-off-field-problems/



Just about as good as they teach them how to count over at "Tech".


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey Mr. Metro, how exactly does LSU beating UGA reflect well on Tech?

You boys are the exact kind of fans that a certain Tech fan on this board says he can't even stand.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 21, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hey Mr. Metro, how exactly does LSU beating UGA reflect well on Tech?
> 
> You boys are the exact kind of fans that a certain Tech fan on this board says he can't even stand.



Thanks Mr. Tech fan police, I am glad you are making sure I strictly adhere by all standards set by Master Tech super fan.  Now, I better get my metro butt back to the smoker to make sure those baby backs are coming along well while i pack my gear for a grouse hunting/trout fishing trip this weekend in the Chattahoochee NF.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 21, 2010)

You two simmer down... shouldn't yall be getting ready for Clemson and Kentucky? 

And where are all the barners hiding? Guess their skeered now that the real tigers are coming to town


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 21, 2010)

now this is a lil more like it.... things are back to normal and the dogs and cats are no longer sleeping together....

my work here is finished..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 21, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> You two simmer down... shouldn't yall be getting ready for Clemson and Kentucky?
> 
> And where are all the barners hiding? Guess their skeered now that the real tigers are coming to town



When are we gonna go eat everything on Beudreaux's buffet again?!?!?  Im hawngry.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 21, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Thanks Mr. Tech fan police, I am glad you are making sure I strictly adhere by all standards set by Master Tech super fan.  Now, I better get my metro butt back to the smoker to make sure those baby backs are coming along well while i pack my gear for a grouse hunting/trout fishing trip this weekend in the Chattahoochee NF.



Not my fault that you posted something that didn't make sense.

Don't forget your Hornsby's Cider, or Mike's Hard Lemonade or whatever you manly men drink.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 21, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> You two simmer down... shouldn't yall be getting ready for Clemson and Kentucky?
> 
> And where are all the barners hiding? Guess their skeered now that the real tigers are coming to town



Yep.  Every victory from here on out is gonna be tough except for Idaho State and I'm not taking that one for granted.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 21, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not my fault that you posted something that didn't make sense.
> 
> Don't forget your Hornsby's Cider, or Mike's hard Lemonade or whatever you manly men drink.



Im thinking its more like Zima with Watermelon Jolly Ranchers.... ya know, to make it pink.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im thinking its more like Zima with Watermelon Jolly Ranchers.... ya know, to make it pink.



I thought we already had the Zima discussion.  Yall boys need to come up with some new material.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im thinking its more like Zima with Watermelon Jolly Ranchers.... ya know, to make it pink.



I guess now he can pack it all into his Prius with the stickers that say Obama/Biden and "Coexist" on it, crank up the Wilco as loud as it will go, and head for his soiree in the country.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 21, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I guess now he can pack it all into his Prius with the stickers that say Obama/Biden and "Coexist" on it, crank up the Wilco as loud as it will go, and head for his soiree in the country.



You sure do know a lot about being a metrosexual SGD, something your not telling us here...


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 21, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> You sure do know a lot about being a metrosexual SGD, something your not telling us here...



I know a lot about deer too but that doesn't mean I have antlers.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 21, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know a lot about deer too but that doesn't mean I have antlers.



So what you are saying is that you hunt metrosexuals?


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 21, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> So what you are saying is that you hunt metrosexuals?



If I hunted Metrosexuals I wouldn't be living in Americus.  They are sort of like Bigfoot here.  We are told that they exist.  We've heard descriptions of them, and some claim to have seen one or two.  But it's all unsubstantiated, creepy, and nobody really believes it.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 21, 2010)

You're killing me SGD!!!!!!!!!!You be nice to Nitram and tell him what channel "Glee"will be on so he can find it when he gets down there.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 21, 2010)

Is that Ol' Red in the background?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 21, 2010)

So this is what dawgs have been reduced to this season.  Pinning tech fans as metrosexual prius driving glee watchers.  Haha...clean old fashion hate!  Hope to see some of yall in Athens for the big game.  I'll have a tailgate setup with some of my UGA/Tech friends.  Your'e all going to be welcome to come talk a little smack over a beer or two.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 21, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> So this is what dawgs have been reduced to this season.  Pinning tech fans as metrosexual prius driving glee watchers.  Haha...clean old fashion hate!  Hope to see some of yall in Athens for the big game.  I'll have a tailgate setup with some of my UGA/Tech friends.  Your'e all going to be welcome to come talk a little smack over a beer or two.



I'll be there.  Me and Doc already planned to meet up.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 21, 2010)

If I can find a ticket, I'll be there too


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 22, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> If I can find a ticket, I'll be there too




If this season doesn't keep getting better.. you'll be able to look around on the ground in the parking lot and pick one up before you walk in....


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 22, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> If this season doesn't keep getting better.. you'll be able to look around on the ground in the parking lot and pick one up before you walk in....



Don't forget, you can get all the free poochie whoochie garb you want on 316 !!!  Also, Kroger is giving poochie whoochie stuff away with any purchase of $1.00 or more while quantities last. From the looks of things, it may be a long while, so no hurry.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 22, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> So this is what dawgs have been reduced to this season.  Pinning tech fans as metrosexual prius driving glee watchers.  Haha...clean old fashion hate!  Hope to see some of yall in Athens for the big game.  I'll have a tailgate setup with some of my UGA/Tech friends.  Your'e all going to be welcome to come talk a little smack over a beer or two.



I'm betting this is only a pre-game gig, because most post game gigs for GT fans after a Georgia vs Georgia Tech game are held at a funeral home or some other such festive place.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey LilburnJoke, the look on that girl's face in the pic you posted was a result of the girl next to her saying that her blind date that night was a Tech guy.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 22, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey LilburnJoke, the look on that girl's face in the pic you posted was a result of the girl next to her saying that her blind date that night was a Tech guy.



OMG Thats so funny...


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 22, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey LilburnJoke, the look on that girl's face in the pic you posted was a result of the girl next to her saying that her blind date that night was a Tech guy.



ouch.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 22, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


>



The look of people who just lost to an inferior program.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 22, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> The look of people who are just lost.



Fixed it for ya !


----------



## DSGB (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Les Miles (Oct 22, 2010)

What's the significance of the first photo?


----------



## DSGB (Oct 22, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> What's the significance of the first photo?



I think that's Joe. 

Still running his mouth after getting beat.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 22, 2010)

DSGB said:


> I think that's Joe.
> 
> Still running his mouth after getting beat.



It's amazing how many of them still crow about 2008.

How pathetic is that?


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 23, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's amazing how many of them still crow about 2008.
> 
> How pathetic is that?



For them, its kind of got a ring to it.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 23, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> For them, its kind of got a ring to it.



OOOOOOOH Snap!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 23, 2010)

I wonder what that dork would have done if the UGA fan next to him had pushed him over the wall where Owens could get to him.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 23, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I wonder what dork would have done if UGA fan next to him had pushed him over the wall where Owens could get to him.



Probably would have thrown his slide-rule and protractor at him and ran away screaming like a little sissy trying to find a place to change his depends.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 23, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Probably would have thrown his slide-rule and protractor at him and ran away screaming like a little sissy trying to find a place to change his depends.



Yeah if he was as smart as they all claim to be that's what he would have done.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 14, 2011)

excuse me.....



I said.. Excuse me.....

It's time to light it up...TOO much work and not enough play for me! 

how ya'll been?


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 15, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


>



That last bump pictured has proven to be a killer for that old ramblin' wreck.  Is that how it got the name ramblin wreck, after a DAWG tore it to pieces.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 30, 2011)

65 days till the season starts!!!

Who's ready for some football???


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 65 days till the season starts!!!
> 
> Who's ready for some football???





You are using the wrong bait to wake up the gumps..


May I suggest.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 30, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You are using the wrong bait to wake up the gumps..
> 
> May I suggest.



You're right... I think it's about time to loosen the drag a little.


----------

